# Is this really a Harley Davison bicycle?



## antiquage (Oct 10, 2014)

*Is this really a Harley Davidson bicycle?*

I just recently saw this bicycle, But is it really a 1919 Harley bicycle? Anyone?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63882-Harley-original-restored


----------



## Iverider (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes. And if you believe that, I've got a bridge that I'd sell ya cheap!


----------



## antiquage (Oct 10, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Yes. And if you believe that, I've got a bridge that I'd sell ya cheap!




Nice answer! Soooooo that means you don't really know? or what?


----------



## Iverider (Oct 10, 2014)

Read the thread that was posted in this thread. It's a cobble bike. badly repopped chainring and all.


----------



## antiquage (Oct 10, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Read the thread that was posted in this thread. It's a cobble bike. badly repopped chainring and all.




Thank you.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 10, 2014)

Worth 5 
[h=1]Benjamin Franklins[/h]
Tops


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 10, 2014)

A fake.


----------



## Boris (Oct 10, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Yes. And if you believe that, I've got a bridge that I'd sell ya cheap!




I might be interested in the bridge if antiquage passes on it.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 10, 2014)

It's really nice. Not original paint. Here's a pic.
Deck boards are high quality reproductions.



TrussBridgesquared by VW Sightings, on Flickr


Sorry.Bike is not for sale.


----------



## vincev (Oct 10, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I might be interested in the bridge if antiquage passes on it.




I actually collect bridges.Please let me know and do you deliver? I will pay $25 more than Dave.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 10, 2014)

Dibs on the bridge if the others pass.  -Bridgewhorder


----------



## Boris (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 10, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm still thinking about it.




What _exactly_ are you thinking about it?


----------



## antiquage (Oct 10, 2014)

*Thank you for all of the feedback...*

I'm glad I dodged that bullet!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

antiquage said:


> I'm glad I dodged that bullet!




Probably the most faked teens bike out there. There are a couple of threads in the forum that discuss the characteristics of true HDs. An original roadster was just sold through this site in the last month. The asking price was $5k. This is one of those where bargain hunting will get you into certain trouble. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 10, 2014)

antiquage said:


> I'm glad I dodged that bullet!




So is that a no go on the bridge then?


----------



## Boris (Oct 10, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> So is that a no go on the bridge then?




The guy just got shot at, and you're worried about a stupid bridge?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 10, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> The guy just got shot at, and you're worried about a stupid bridge?




Well lets just say that the fact that someone was taking shots at him didn't exactly come as surprise to me.  In fact I had a pretty good vantage point of the event on this here grassy knoll.  Now lets see who was next in line for dibs on this bridge...


----------



## Boris (Oct 10, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Well lets just say that the fact that someone was taking shots at him didn't exactly come as surprise to me.  In fact I had a pretty good vantage point of the event on this here grassy knoll.  Now lets see who was next in line for dibs on this bridge...




I've thought this thing over, and I guess I'll just take a pass on the bridge. I believe Vince was up after me.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 10, 2014)

I just check bridgeflights.com and shipping is going to be a little higher to the west coast than I thought. Local pickup only in Indiana. Maybe one of the mods can move this thread to the classifieds?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 10, 2014)

*Cobblers repair shoes*

The county might take a reasonable offer on the Sellwood bridge...


----------



## partsguy (Oct 11, 2014)

To answer your original question, YES THERE ARE REAL Harley-Davidson bicycles out there. They are VERY RARE and valuable. The one in question, however, is a pathetic excuse of a fake.


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2014)

After considerable thought i will pass on the bridge. I just bought the one in Brooklyn and my funds are low.Thanks though.


----------



## chitown (Oct 12, 2014)




----------

